# Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm (Larry out, Gibson in?)



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (10-7)* *vs.* *Toronto Raptors (7-10)*

*Date:* Wednesday, December 6th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:00 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Shannon Brown (3)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*SF:* Jorge Garbajosa(15)
*PF:* Chris Bosh (4)
*C: * Rasho Nesterovic (12)
*SG:* Anthony Parker (18)
*PG:* TJ Ford (11)


*
Game Notes:*

- Hughes is questionable for this game, i'm not counting on him playing at this point. 

- Same issue with speedy PG's; TJ Ford and Calderon destroyed us in the last matchup. 

- Lebron better decide to show up for this game

- *IF THE CAVS LOSE THIS GAME, AFTER THREE DAYS REST, AT HOME - changes need to be made. Period.*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm*

Blah didn't we lose our last game at home with three days rest to a lottery team as well to boot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm*

^I say if the malaise continues, shuffle the lineups or bench the guys not getting it done.

Also confirmation on Hughes *not* playing - listed as doubtful :curse: 

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/probable_starters.html 

Very frustrating - i'm starting to wonder if the Cavs are hiding something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm*

^ Hughes is practicing at least, good sign: I think the Cavs don't want Hughes to go in with ANY chance of this becoming a nagging injury


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm*

The east is so worthless we could tred water for the next 30 games and be alright. 

I heard Bosh is suffering from an 'eye virus' is that confirmed?

Anyways, the Raptors have turned it around since they beat us, hopefully this time this could be an upper for our team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Game #18 - Cavs vs Raptors - Dec 6th 7pm*

Yeah Bargnani has been playing well for this team. Looks like he might develop into a player deserving a number 1 pick over the next few years


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Larry Hughes practiced Tuesday but ruled himself out of tonight's game against the Toronto Raptors, his 10th missed game with a sprained right ankle. ``I'm feeling a lot better. I'm getting close,'' Hughes said. ``It is coming along, but it is not where I need to be.''... Brown hinted he might give rookie Daniel Gibson his first career start instead of Shannon Brown as he attempts to match up with Raptors guard T.J. Ford.... Raptors star Chris Bosh (eye infection) is expected to try to play, as is forward Morris Peterson, who has missed two weeks with an elbow injury.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16174872.htm


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

> Dec 6 Hughes (right ankle) could return Wednesday against Toronto, according to the Akron Beacon-Journal.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3251/news;_ylt=Asy1zGy9wE00Yv9mTmWjnpGkvLYF

Hope that they are right.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

notting_hill said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3251/news;_ylt=Asy1zGy9wE00Yv9mTmWjnpGkvLYF
> 
> Hope that they are right.


Nope see my post above you'res he isn't playing


----------



## Cavsfansince70 (Jun 4, 2004)

Glad to see Gibson get the start. I'd rather have him paired with either Damon, Sasha or Shannon other than Eric. A shooting guard that can't shoot is an oxymoron to it's highest.

Also Bosh is questionable due to an eye infection.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dan Gibson WOO!

Hope he brings it tonight. Make that starting role yours Boobie.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It actually makes a lot of sense to do this.

Snow guards SG's better than PG's. So this allows us to have a PG defender AND a SG defender.


----------



## sportsboy (Jun 29, 2004)

Cavs should have put a clause in Hughes contract to work out during the off season.

He could easily add 15 lbs.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Glad to see Dan getting a chance tonight. Hopefully he doesnt fall in love with the trey tonight!

BTW, This was (LBJ TO LJ FOR 3) changed to something more modern ;-)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why cant Z just keep that rebound up and go up with it quicker, instead of dribbling and letting the D swarm him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why Marshall and not AV ?

I'd play zone against us all day and night. (marshall traveled w/ that easy dunk)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Why Marshall and not AV ?
> 
> I'd play zone against us all day and night. (marshall traveled w/ that easy dunk)


I think AV is still under the "energy player" stereotype and that means unless AV is on a major roll, he's still seen as a player used to help the team in particular spots, instead of being more consistently thrown out there regardless of the situation.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down 7 after one (18-25).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I think AV is still under the "energy player" stereotype and that means unless AV is on a major roll, he's still seen as a player used to help the team in particular spots, instead of being more consistently thrown out there regardless of the situation.


Sadly your right.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson is playing well. Go little fella!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 44-47 at halftime. They were down by as many as 10 at one point.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Toronto is using the zone and have stayed with it for quite some time. Cleveland needs to attack it and push the tempo to prevent it from settling up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has regained the lead 68-67 at the end of the third quarter. Gibson has 16 points and nailed another big 3-ball. Go kid, go!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right! Snow-Jones backcourt!

It must be winning time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> All right! Snow-Jones backcourt!
> 
> It must be winning time.


ROFL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man missed the game till now: Kind of sad that we get a big game out of Gibson and we still can't really blow this Toronto team out of the water.

Have to say this Bargnani/Bosh frontcourt could be a real load with a little bit fo time


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Do you think it hurts us that we get several possessions where Eric Snow seems to be the go-to guy to get us crucial buckets?

Because I'm not sure that's the strategy we should be employing right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson goes out: Snow/Jones together Toronto goes up by 5. Like clockwork


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Do you think it hurts us that we get several possessions where Eric Snow seems to be the go-to guy to get us crucial buckets?
> 
> Because I'm not sure that's the strategy we should be employing right now.


I like Snow being aggresive then passive but he's supposed to be our PG: get the ball to Lebron in good position


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love the 3 ball lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

3 assists in about 30 seconds from Lebron. 

Wow.

Cavs with a 1 point lead on an 8-0 run.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Clockwork: Gibson comes in and we go up 1 ROFL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I like Snow being aggresive then passive but he's supposed to be our PG: get the ball to Lebron in good position


Yeah, Snow has done a great job of covering up his offensive deficiencies by getting close shots. That's been huge. His jumpshot is pretty much automatic from 3 feet in.

I feel Lebron should have his hands on the ball on every possession from here on out. We have to take advantage of his scoring ability and his ability to get defensive attention.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally!!! A referee didn't fall for a flop against Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has that look in his eyes right now. I look for him to make more big plays down the stretch and try to close it out for us.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is the kind of play down the stretch I've been looking for from Lebron for the past several games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a great defensive play by Gibson. 

I have a feeling he'll be getting plenty of looks in a starting position this season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bosh/Bargnani is gonna be a tough matchup for the future: niether is a bruiser but it gonna tough for teams to handle two 7 foot small forwards at the same time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus Fred Jones is turning into another Cavs killer along the same lines as Jamal Crawford


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Donyell!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell your brother, tell your father, tell your mother!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoo: Marshall with a 3. That should be it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

After the way Gibson played tonight (yes, only one game), I don't want him to lose his spot for a long time (meaning even if his next game is bad, keep him in the line up).


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Daniel Gibson is quickly becoming another fan favorite.

He sure doesn't play like a rookie. I love his aggressiveness.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 95, Toronto 91*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How long do you keep Gibson on the bench? Snow is playing as good as he can play but I doubt he keeps this up for too long. Even when he plays well this team looks better w/o him on the court


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> How long do you keep Gibson on the bench? Snow is playing as good as he can play but I doubt he keeps this up for too long. Even when he plays well this team looks better w/o him on the court


Mike Brown has resisted all year, but if Gibson continues to play like this, Brown will have no choice. Like Fred said, Gibson is just forcing his way into Brown's rotation. Eric Snow's defense and leadership has not been so good that it can make up for his utter lack of a jumpshot.

Either way, this can be nothing but good for the Cavs. It can only motivate Snow to play better. If he doesn't, he loses his spot to someone who plays better.

Of course I say that, but time and time again Brown has proven me wrong. So we'll have to wait and see. He did take Wesley out for good, so I still have hope.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Snow plays well enough, maybe we can trade his ***.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Mike Brown has resisted all year, but if Gibson continues to play like this, Brown will have no choice. Like Fred said, Gibson is just forcing his way into Brown's rotation. Eric Snow's defense and leadership has not been so good that it can make up for his utter lack of a jumpshot.
> 
> Either way, this can be nothing but good for the Cavs. It can only motivate Snow to play better. If he doesn't, he loses his spot to someone who plays better.
> 
> Of course I say that, but time and time again Brown has proven me wrong. So we'll have to wait and see. He did take Wesley out for good, so I still have hope.


Snow playing well has been realizing that teams are leaving him so wide open that he has a driving lane. That backfired on him tonight in the fourth with a TO or two. I think teams will adjust to cut off the lane and we'll see what happens there.

The same goes for Gibson. It will be interesting what NBA scout come up with to make life more difficult for him. The thing he's so quick and has a good handle plus the jumper is going to make it tough from not getting PT.

Too bad Snow is built like an Israeli tank going into the Gaza strip. It will take a nuke for him to get injured and miss even a game. I'd like to see what happens with a Gibson, Hughes, Lebron, AV, Gooden/Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow playing well has been realizing that teams are leaving him so wide open that he has a driving lane. That backfired on him tonight in the fourth with a TO or two. I think teams will adjust to cut off the lane and we'll see what happens there.
> 
> The same goes for Gibson. It will be interesting what NBA scout come up with to make life more difficult for him. The thing he's so quick and has a good handle plus the jumper is going to make it tough from not getting PT.
> 
> *Too bad Snow is built like an Israeli tank going into the Gaza strip. * It will take a nuke for him to get injured and miss even a game. I'd like to see what happens with a Gibson, Hughes, Lebron, AV, Gooden/Z.


lol :lol:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

omfg lmao


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson is legit. He is solid in all aspects, the form on his jumper is textbook. He's not just a good shooter, he's like a Steve Kerr level pure shooter. The only thing I think we need to see more of from him is dribble penetration. Hopefully Brown gives him more of a chance to play on the ball. 

Great to see Lebron look like the Lebron we all know and love. He just took over the game down the stretch :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gibson is legit. He is solid in all aspects, the form on his jumper is textbook. He's not just a good shooter, he's like a Steve Kerr level pure shooter. The only thing I think we need to see more of from him is dribble penetration. Hopefully Brown gives him more of a chance to play on the ball.
> 
> Great to see Lebron look like the Lebron we all know and love. He just took over the game down the stretch :clap:


How much of it Lebron actually trying to do more versus having people around him hitting there shots?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^True. LBJ also seems to get energized when Gibson is on the floor - he really looks for him out there.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Damn, I never realized how good Gibson was man. He's got great confidence, so willing to shoot any shots given to him, and he makes them too. Plus, he scored those free throw buckets down the stretch, I thought that's pretty huge for him.

And Snow, I thought he would brick those open layups too, I guess I was wrong on that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The interesting thing about Gibson which they mentioned in the telecast, is that most rookies have an adjustment period with the speed of the NBA game, it just happens so fast out there that it overwhelms them. Which is I think what is happening with Shannon Brown.

Gibson however never seems rushed. He seems to have a whale of confidence, which will carry him far. In the NBA confidence can be the diffrence between being Luke Jackson or being Wally Szerbiak.

I remember we were all semi-baffled about the Cavs giving a guarantee to Gibson on draft day. But damn that was a good find. Ferry has a good eye for talent. He needs to make sure and keep his draft picks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *The Cavaliers are not yet well, but wheezing wins are just as valuable as full-throttle blowouts.
> There's been a general funk blanketing them for about two weeks now and Wednesday there were still plenty of troubling signs. But it didn't stop them from wriggling past the Toronto Raptors 95-91.
> It was a combination of great offensive teamwork and fool's gold, gritty defense and dumb luck. Down by seven points with just five minutes to play, they strung together great basketball over the next 120 seconds, going on a 13-0 run that got them to victory.
> ``Right now we're kind of in a mode where we have to grind games out,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. ``We just have to figure out a way to win.''
> ...


More at:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16183957.htm


----------

